# Early delivery/csection



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

Me & Dh are a bit shocked following our consultant appointment today. Our babies are likely to be delivered early via c-section due to a slow in their growth.

The lady doing the scan said twin 1 is around 2 pounds 14 and twin 2 is around 2 pounds 8. If they are born at 34 weeks (in 4 weeks time) do you know roughly how much they will weigh?

Also these are the measurements from our last scan on 12th jan and from today for both babies:


Scan on 12th January Scan today
Twin 1 Twin 1

BPD 25w+3d BPD 28+3
FL 27w FL 29+4
HC 26W+2 HC 27+1
AC 27+3 AC 27+6
Deepest Pool 4cms Deepest pool 3.96cm
RI 0.73 RI 0.74

Twin 2 Twin 2

BPD 25W BPD 26+5
FL 25+2 FL 26+5
HC 25+2 HC 26+6
AC 26W AC 26+6
Deepest Pool 3.9cms Deepest pool 5.84cm
RI 0.74 RI 0.66

Thank you xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Emnige

We cant predict weight or four weeks time on today's scan. If you have a chart in your notes then a guess might be possible but only by wot king out. Which centile the babies are on now and what weight that centile would give you at 34wks. 

I would say the weights sound acceptable at present as t 28wks my one baby was weighing 3lb 1! So there's not that much different. 

But You can see tot twin 2 measurements are falling begins a little so it is worth keeping an eye on you. When are you being seen again? 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Kaz,

I'll have a look on my chart what centile they are on & see if I get estimate of weight

The consultant is seeing me every week, so next appointment is next Thursday. My next midwife appointment is 4 weeks away though. Do you think I should bring it forward by maybe 2 weeks? 

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If that's an appointment at the hospital, after the scan, then they must be happy to leave you four weeks, if its just at your drs surgery, then yes, bring it forward,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, it's an appoitment at the doctors, I'm going to the hospital every week. I'll bring the midwife appointment forward.

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you are at the hospital every week, you won't need to then Hun xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok thank you x


----------

